
Interview: Creators of the DEEP Framework (from Serverlesscode.com) - eistrati
https://medium.com/@MitocGroup/interview-creators-of-the-deep-framework-8c2d42ecd243
======
e20
Nice one !

~~~
eistrati
Thank you :) Please feel free to express your feeling on github as well:
[https://github.com/MitocGroup/deep-
framework](https://github.com/MitocGroup/deep-framework) ;)

